# Birth Announcement



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

The Skelton's have a new grandson! I carved this plaque in his honor. :grin: It's PCV board painted blue then carved. 

Jay


----------



## Pale_Rider (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats Jay! Nice job on the plaque as well!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show Gramps!

HJ


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats Jay - at 9lbs 11 oz, he's a little bruiser. Oh, nice sign too


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Methinks I see a future Router Forum member! :smile:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Barely any show of how proud grandpa is. Nice sign. Congrats


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is just too cool! 

Very nicely done Jay.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great! I can see the proud Grandpa very clearly in the work itself. 

4D


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats to you. He'll appreciate that sign one day and it will be very special to him.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations, Jay...

A keepsake for the little one...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

congratulations all the way around...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats and great job


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Well done and congrats on the wee one


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats. Now you have someone to train on your cnc in the future. Mine is 8 months old
Mark.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations on the grandson. Thanks for naming him after me. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the sign and the new grandchild.

PVC board is a new one to me. Where do you get it ?


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats GrandPa. Let the spoiling begin. Really nice sign.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Garyk said:


> Congratulations on the sign and the new grandchild.
> 
> PVC board is a new one to me. Where do you get it ?


I got it here: Shop Royal Mouldings Limited PVC Board (Actual: 0.75-in x 9.25-in x 8-ft) at Lowes.com

They have some a full inch thick but not as wide. It has a wood grain texture on one side. Other side smooth. Cuts beautifully.

Jay


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You can use PVC cement and "glue up" the boards just like wood. Those joints are very very strong. But like Jay did, it's best to paint the surface first and leave the cut outs white, especially on the textured side.

HJ


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay, congrats! If Malcolm is your first grandchild you're about to find out the reason you had kids.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks. Interesting that when I followed the link it came up under Lowes. I thought I knew everything they had (not) but I guess I missed that product. Signs are good but I might get a piece to try for other ideas. Thanks again.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations...nice sign, grandchild, the whole shebang...! ! !


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Bill are you going to the vetric conference in orlando in octoboer. I am buying dinner on friday night at a nice restaruant. So far it is me, John, Dave is thinking about it and cj i think. We are trying to get 4d and Scottart to come. The more The merrier
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

C'mon Bill. I'll even spring for a cold one.

HJ


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the offer guys. I haven't looked at the Orlando meeting yet. I have been to the Pittsburgh one, the Memphis meeting and a mini meeting in Guelph, so far so it has been a while. I'll look into it.

Bill


----------

